# Timothy James Trent (Eastern Chipmunk)



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2013)

Introducing...
my chipmunk fursona!!!! (if you already didn't know about him)
I also have provided more info about him for those curious... 





Name : Timothy James Trent
Nicknames : TubJay and TJ Jiggles
Species : Eastern Chipmunk
Sex : Male
Sexual Orientation - Bisexual
Personality : Shy and introverted, but wants to get noticed.
Character Information
- Likes to play video games, watch movies, and read some books
Favorite foods : Pizza, grilled cheese sandwich, burger, ice cream, cookies, brownies, and almost everything chocolate.
Favorite drinks : Fruit juice, chocolate milk, and water.

The above image was cropped from his reference cause his clean one showed butt. Here's both the clean and mature references-
Clean (shows butt though).
Mature (Nudity-NSFW)
More Images -




And the icons you've seen here-








He is also on an RP site (NSFW) if you are interested in his preferences. If you don't use that RP site or RP, it still has my Skype on it.
More art of him can be found on my FurAffinity and Tumblr.
And that'd be all for shameless self advertising. Let me know what you guys think about him...​


----------

